

Dear PaidContent: Facebook comments suck - ilamont
http://digitalmediamachine.blogspot.com/2011/03/letter-to-paidcontent-facebook-comments.html

======
daimyoyo
My problem is they show up in my newsfeed without any context. One of my FB
friends replied to a TC story with "first" I saw it in my iPhone app and
replied "second" which was pushed back to TC. So then I look stupid(they
didn't put my comment as a reply, instead it was at the bottom of the thread)
and TC is getting more comments that it needs. I really think the
implementation of this is horrible and they need to fire the engineers who
created it.

------
jerhewet
Tech Crunch is doing the same (damned assinine) thing. I don't have a Fartbook
account. Don't _want_ a Fartbook account. Will _never have_ a Fartbook
account.

